# banque de scripts shell



## Orichalque (26 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Question bête:

y a t'il un endroit dans macgeneration avec une banque de script shell maison, ou un lien vers un autre site qui fait cela?

Si non, que pensez vous de la proposition d'en créer?

Merci


----------



## FjRond (27 Septembre 2005)

Ici et encore Ici.
Èvidemment, c'est mieux avec les bouquins qui vont avec.


----------

